# The Homecoming of Aziza:



## independent minded

After the unfortunate passing of my (almost) 20-year-old Noble Macaw, McGee in early February of 2010 due to unknown and natural causes, I knew in my heart that I wanted another exotic bird.  Yet, going out and getting another bird right away didn't make sense.  I needed time to mourn and do research as to what kind of bird that I wanted.  It was at about ten-thirty on a Sunday night, when I went to cover McGee's cage.  Seeing McGee lying still on the bottom of his cage, I called his name, and caressed him, hoping to wake him up.  There was no response forthcoming, so I immediately knew the worst;  McGee had passed over the pet rainbow to bird heaven.  Not thinking what to do, I wrapped his little body in two coats of foil, put it in two plastic bags, put it in my kitchen trashcan which was full of shredded old documents, and then put the whole trash bag out in the dumpster.  Probably not the best thing to do, but, being in shock, I was just thinking on my feet, so to speak.  The next morning, I called my sister and told her the sad news, and then I got a call from my brother a few minutes later, after my sister had called him and given him a message.  I received much condolences from my family, friends and some of my neighbors who I told.  I knew that I  wouldn't be getting another bird until the spring, and, although it was a fairly short time, I began to feel the emotional pain of  not having a pet to greet me when I walked in the door, and I often found myself looking over at McGee's old cage in the corner of the living room, expecting him to be there, but finding an empty cage instead. 

A week later was my birthday, and one of my birthday presents was a couple of books about parrots;  One was called Parrots for Dummies, and the other was a complete book on African Greys, because I was leaning towards getting an African Grey Parrot.  I did much research on African Greys and other parrots both on and offline.  I asked around about a reputable pet store in our area, talking to the veterinarian that I'd taken McGee to, a couple of her assistants, and a neighbor who'd purchased a Red-Lored Amazon at that same place ten  years before.  All roads pointed to a pet store down in East Walpole, MA, called Bird and Reptile Connection.  After I explained about the passing of my Noble Macaw,  I went down and visited the place, and looked at a not-quite-a year-old Goffins Cockatoo, which is one of the smaller cockatoos.  It was a beautiful bird--all white with a sort of orangey-pink coral color underneath.  The Goffins and I got along splendidly, but after doing much on and offline research on cockatoos, I decided against getting the Goffins cockatoo, and I concentrated on the African Grey instead.  I asked about the baby Timneh African Greys that were due to arrive in April, which were a little cheaper than the Congo African Greys and were reputed to be somewhat more easygoing.  I decided to look at the Timneh, being set on that.  I bided my time, doing as much research as I could, on the Greys, housing for them, care, and food for them.  I kept in touch with the people at Bird and Reptile Connection via telephone and email.  April finally came.  

One morning in late March/early April, I received an email from the owner of the pet store, who'd received an email from the Timneh breeder down in Florida;  that, for some unknown and strange reason, the two baby Timneh African Greys that were supposed to arrive that week had gotten killed by the parents.  What a sad, strange and scary event!
Afew days later, the owner of the store was scheduled to pick up a couple of baby Congo African Grey Parrots from a friend of hers in Albany, NY., and they would be sold at the same price that the Timnehs would've been sold at.  I made it clear that I was interested, and afew days later, I got an email saying that the two Greys were due in on Thursday, but not to come in until after eleven o'clock on Saturday morning to decide on and pick out my bird.

Saturday, April 10th, was the big day.  I drove down to the pet store, looked at the two baby Congo Greys, and loved them at once.  Aziza actually chose me....she tried to climb up the front of my shirt!  My heart knew I had a connection, and I decided to take the baby Congo with a blue band on her leg.  After a week or two, I decided to have her DNA-sexed, and it took a week for the results to come back.  Everybody in the store, including a number of the other customers, were guessing that the grey that I'd just bought was a girl.  They were right;  one of the women who worked in the pet store emailed me one morning with the results;  The African Grey that had chosen me was a girl.  I set to work really researching names, and consulted with my family.  Finally, the name Aziza (which means "gorgeous" in Swahili)   came up, and we all agreed that this was the best name for her.  

Then, I had to look at a cage.  I chose a 32" x 23" playtop cage for her, with a securely locking door, which was a neutral sandstone color, which I thought would go the best with my house, and I was right.  For several weeks after purchasing the bird, I drove down to the pet store every 2 or 3 days to visit Aziza, spend a couple of hours with her, get to know her, and to start the bonding process.  It all paid off in the end;  she and I got to know each other very well, and we get along famously.  After deciding what kind of cage I wanted and what color, I still had some time to go before Aziza could come  home with me, because she was still on formula.  

During the time I spent at Bird and Reptile Connection, I got to know the pet store staff, as well as many other customers, many of who also owned African Grey parrots, and I listened to what they had to say.  The cage was ordered, and it finally came in.  In mid to late May, I was told that the cage would be delivered right to my house on a Sunday morning.   One of the young women working at the pet store who's also an African Grey parrot owner (she has a boy and a girl), put the cage together for me, and then helped me pick out the right toys and perches for me.  I thanked her.  

Afew days later, on Sunday, the owner of Bird and Reptile Connection and her husband delivered the cage right to my house that morning.   They were quite impressed with my place, and declared that Aziza would love it there.  I thanked them for delivering the cage, and for the compliment.     That afternoon, I drove down to the pet store to get Aziza, and I also purchased food, and some other stuff for her.   After being given a paper full of advice, and talking more with the owner and the other staff at the pet store, I thanked everybody, drove myself and Aziza home, and put her in her new cage.  Not having an adequate cage cover for her at the moment, I resorted to covering her with an old cover made of two sheets that I'd covered McGee's cage with for quite awhile.   After disinfecting and scrubbing McGee's old cage, I decided to donate it to the store, and the owner of the pet store and her husband took it back with them, thanking me before they left.  

Aziza is a sweet bird, and, like a small, sometimes mischievous child, she's forever testing me.  I make it a point to spend 2 hours a day handling her, alternating between having her on my lap, hand or forearm, and having her on her playtop.  One thing I started doing with her while visiting her in the store was talking to her, and teaching her the "Jets" whistle from _West Side Story_, which she quickly picked up,  and does *beautifully,* using it as her contact call for me.   As I pointed out earlier, one would have to hear it to believe it!   Aziza and i have watched afew TV airings  of the movie _West Side Story _on  the TCM (Turner Classic Movie) Channel together.  She seems intently interested in the movie (I often play the CD soundtrack of WSS), and constantly cocks her head to one side, as though listening.  That  is *so* sweet to behold!  

She's also a very sociable bird, and it's often somewhat difficult to get her to go back into her cage when I need to leave the house for whatever reason, to work in my studio, and when it's her bedtime, although I do end up putting her to bed at different times.  Not long after I got Aziza, I ordered a black cover for her cage, which, although it quite tall, was perfect.  Aziza accepts being covered (not every bird likes it), and is beginning to accept spraying water when she's on her J-shaped perch on her playtop.  Some, but not all of my neighbors, have met her and loved her.  One night,  shortly after I'd purchased Aziza, my brother and sister-in-law and their young son and daughter, then aged 9 and 7, came to meet Aziza, and were warmed to her right away.   At the request of my brother and sister-in-law's son, I took Aziza out of the cage for awhile, and their daughter, despite being scared of the bird initially, also warmed up to Aziza.  I can see why the bird would be intimidating to some people, especially young children, however.  After meeting with, petting and caressing Aziza for awhile, we all went out to dinner at the Royal East, a wonderful Chinese Restaurant right near me, and our favorite restaurant, due, at least in part to its reasonable price, and friendly staff.  I paid the tab.  

I've begun teaching her to talk (quite awhile ago) and I've even been reading Mother Goose poems to her, as weird as this sounds.  Not  long after Aziza had been in my home, I had a friend over to meet Aziza, after we'd had dinner over at Legal Seafoods.  What a wonderful evening to top that off!   Aziza is now six years old (She was hatched February 1st, 2010.), and she's talking, whistling, chirping and beeping more than ever.  African Greys are extremely intelligent, and have a well-earned reputation for being the best talkers and the best mimickers of the psittacine (hooked beak) bird  family.  She also imitates the sound of a bus or a truck backing up, the timer, my touchtone telephone, the microwave oven, and the timer...beautifully.  When she wants my attention and I'm unable to give it to her at that moment, however, she hoots...in sort of a raucous voice.  

Most of the time, she's sweet-voiced, chirpy, and whistles, which I love.  Aziza's an adorable bird, and I fully savor the joys of having her around the house.  Since african grey parrots,  unlike macaws,  are what are known as powder-down birds (They produce a rather fine, white, somewhat oily and sticky white powder as a natural means of insulation and protection, which becomes air-borne when the bird shakes its body, flaps its wings,  or ruffles and/or preens its  feathers, it's necessary to obtain a HEPA (High Efficiency Particulae Arrest) filter, around the house.   I first purchased a Rabbit Air purifier, which was too small to pick up a sufficient amount of the powder, so I returned it to the company, which reluctantly issued me a partial refund for it, and purchased an Austin Air Pet Machine, which works quite well, but I find that I need to change the filter every six months or so, which isn't too bad, either.   I have to keep the air purifier on for 24 hours a day...on the highest setting, in order for it to work, plus I use a HEPA filtered vacuum cleaner once a day to vacuum my loft down.  Not so terrible a price to pay for having such a wonderful pet as Aziza around the house!

Since covering the bird at night, when the bird is at rest, and therefore not active, is important, I have two covers for Aziza:  One cover, made of a thinner material, which I use during the present warmer weather, and the other a thick black quilted cover (with her name embroidered on it in gold, and cost me a small fortune!), that I use during the winter months.  

Aziza--I love having you!!


----------



## jon_berzerk

they are a strong and  beautiful bird  smart too

knew a girl in college who had one


----------



## independent minded

jon_berzerk said:


> they are a strong and  beautiful bird  smart too
> 
> knew a girl in college who had one



Yep!   That African Grey Parrots are, jon_berzerk!   African Grey Parrots have a very strikingly subtle beauty to them, which
is part of what makes them so special.  Most important of all, however, is the fact that they are so smart.  I keep Aziza's flight feathers clipped however, because there's too much potential for her getting into trouble.  I did that with my Noble Macaw, McGee, also.  Theoretically, clipping the flight feathers of a bird sounds cruel.  In practice, however, it's not.  I have read and heard far too many rather tragic, catastrophic stories of people losing their birds, either by having them fly away and not come back, or getting into trouble in the house, by chewing on electrical wires or getting caught in the ceiling fans., etc.  I never take her outside without her being in a carrier, even though her flight feathers are clipped, either, and I always make sure that I lock her cage door properly, especially when I'm going out.  Putting the TV on for her helps. too.


----------



## jon_berzerk

independent minded said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are a strong and  beautiful bird  smart too
> 
> knew a girl in college who had one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!   That African Grey Parrots are, jon_berzerk!   African Grey Parrots have a very strikingly subtle beauty to them, which
> is part of what makes them so special.  Most important of all, however, is the fact that they are so smart.  I keep Aziza's flight feathers clipped however, because there's too much potential for her getting into trouble.  I did that with my Noble Macaw, McGee, also.  Theoretically, clipping the flight feathers of a bird sounds cruel.  In practice, however, it's not.  I have read and heard far too many rather tragic, catastrophic stories of people losing their birds, either by having them fly away and not come back, or getting into trouble in the house, by chewing on electrical wires or getting caught in the ceiling fans., etc.  I never take her outside without her being in a carrier, even though her flight feathers are clipped, either, and I always make sure that I lock her cage door properly, especially when I'm going out.  Putting the TV on for her helps. too.
Click to expand...



hers had clipped feathers too 

he had people he liked and people he didnt 

they are not for people who do not have the time 

to properly care for them  they are a lot of work


----------



## independent minded

jon_berzerk said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are a strong and  beautiful bird  smart too
> 
> knew a girl in college who had one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!   That African Grey Parrots are, jon_berzerk!   African Grey Parrots have a very strikingly subtle beauty to them, which
> is part of what makes them so special.  Most important of all, however, is the fact that they are so smart.  I keep Aziza's flight feathers clipped however, because there's too much potential for her getting into trouble.  I did that with my Noble Macaw, McGee, also.  Theoretically, clipping the flight feathers of a bird sounds cruel.  In practice, however, it's not.  I have read and heard far too many rather tragic, catastrophic stories of people losing their birds, either by having them fly away and not come back, or getting into trouble in the house, by chewing on electrical wires or getting caught in the ceiling fans., etc.  I never take her outside without her being in a carrier, even though her flight feathers are clipped, either, and I always make sure that I lock her cage door properly, especially when I'm going out.  Putting the TV on for her helps. too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hers had clipped feathers too
> 
> he had people he liked and people he didnt
> 
> they are not for people who do not have the time
> 
> to properly care for them  they are a lot of work
Click to expand...


What you're saying about exotic birds (especially African Greys and Cockatoos) being a lot of work and aren't for people who don't have the time to properly care for them is very true, jon_berzerk.  It's not surprising that your college friend's African Grey Parrot had people he liked and people he didn't like isn't surprising, because parrots, especially African Greys, are very much like that.

Btw, which kind of African Grey Parrot did your friend in college have--a Congo African Grey or a Timneh African Grey?  Just curious.


----------



## jon_berzerk

independent minded said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are a strong and  beautiful bird  smart too
> 
> knew a girl in college who had one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!   That African Grey Parrots are, jon_berzerk!   African Grey Parrots have a very strikingly subtle beauty to them, which
> is part of what makes them so special.  Most important of all, however, is the fact that they are so smart.  I keep Aziza's flight feathers clipped however, because there's too much potential for her getting into trouble.  I did that with my Noble Macaw, McGee, also.  Theoretically, clipping the flight feathers of a bird sounds cruel.  In practice, however, it's not.  I have read and heard far too many rather tragic, catastrophic stories of people losing their birds, either by having them fly away and not come back, or getting into trouble in the house, by chewing on electrical wires or getting caught in the ceiling fans., etc.  I never take her outside without her being in a carrier, even though her flight feathers are clipped, either, and I always make sure that I lock her cage door properly, especially when I'm going out.  Putting the TV on for her helps. too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hers had clipped feathers too
> 
> he had people he liked and people he didnt
> 
> they are not for people who do not have the time
> 
> to properly care for them  they are a lot of work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you're saying about exotic birds (especially African Greys and Cockatoos) being a lot of work and aren't for people who don't have the time to properly care for them is very true, jon_berzerk.  It's not surprising that your college friend's African Grey Parrot had people he liked and people he didn't like isn't surprising, because parrots, especially African Greys, are very much like that.
> 
> Btw, which kind of African Grey Parrot did your friend in college have--a Congo African Grey or a Timneh African Grey?  Just curious.
Click to expand...


im not sure it has been so long 


i think it had reddish tail feathers


----------



## independent minded

jon_berzerk said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are a strong and  beautiful bird  smart too
> 
> knew a girl in college who had one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!   That African Grey Parrots are, jon_berzerk!   African Grey Parrots have a very strikingly subtle beauty to them, which
> is part of what makes them so special.  Most important of all, however, is the fact that they are so smart.  I keep Aziza's flight feathers clipped however, because there's too much potential for her getting into trouble.  I did that with my Noble Macaw, McGee, also.  Theoretically, clipping the flight feathers of a bird sounds cruel.  In practice, however, it's not.  I have read and heard far too many rather tragic, catastrophic stories of people losing their birds, either by having them fly away and not come back, or getting into trouble in the house, by chewing on electrical wires or getting caught in the ceiling fans., etc.  I never take her outside without her being in a carrier, even though her flight feathers are clipped, either, and I always make sure that I lock her cage door properly, especially when I'm going out.  Putting the TV on for her helps. too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hers had clipped feathers too
> 
> he had people he liked and people he didnt
> 
> they are not for people who do not have the time
> 
> to properly care for them  they are a lot of work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you're saying about exotic birds (especially African Greys and Cockatoos) being a lot of work and aren't for people who don't have the time to properly care for them is very true, jon_berzerk.  It's not surprising that your college friend's African Grey Parrot had people he liked and people he didn't like isn't surprising, because parrots, especially African Greys, are very much like that.
> 
> Btw, which kind of African Grey Parrot did your friend in college have--a Congo African Grey or a Timneh African Grey?  Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im not sure it has been so long
> 
> 
> i think it had reddish tail feathers
Click to expand...


Here's some info that might be helpful:

A) The Congo African Grey Parrots are more of a regular grey, with various subtler shades grey mixed in, overall.  The Congo African Grey Parrot's tails are


jon_berzerk said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are a strong and  beautiful bird  smart too
> 
> knew a girl in college who had one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!   That African Grey Parrots are, jon_berzerk!   African Grey Parrots have a very strikingly subtle beauty to them, which
> is part of what makes them so special.  Most important of all, however, is the fact that they are so smart.  I keep Aziza's flight feathers clipped however, because there's too much potential for her getting into trouble.  I did that with my Noble Macaw, McGee, also.  Theoretically, clipping the flight feathers of a bird sounds cruel.  In practice, however, it's not.  I have read and heard far too many rather tragic, catastrophic stories of people losing their birds, either by having them fly away and not come back, or getting into trouble in the house, by chewing on electrical wires or getting caught in the ceiling fans., etc.  I never take her outside without her being in a carrier, even though her flight feathers are clipped, either, and I always make sure that I lock her cage door properly, especially when I'm going out.  Putting the TV on for her helps. too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hers had clipped feathers too
> 
> he had people he liked and people he didnt
> 
> they are not for people who do not have the time
> 
> to properly care for them  they are a lot of work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you're saying about exotic birds (especially African Greys and Cockatoos) being a lot of work and aren't for people who don't have the time to properly care for them is very true, jon_berzerk.  It's not surprising that your college friend's African Grey Parrot had people he liked and people he didn't like isn't surprising, because parrots, especially African Greys, are very much like that.
> 
> Btw, which kind of African Grey Parrot did your friend in college have--a Congo African Grey or a Timneh African Grey?  Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im not sure it has been so long
> 
> 
> i think it had reddish tail feathers
Click to expand...


red.  The Congo African Grey also has yellow eyes.

B)  The Timneh African Grey is more of a brownish Grey, with silver-colored eyes, and a dark-red (sort of Maroon) tail.


----------



## depotoo

What a great  story!  My sister and her first husband had an african grey.  He had him before they got married.  He was a great bird, and what a talker!  He picked up a few things they wish he hadn't!  Haha!

You will have a lifetime  companion more than likely.  Enjoy!


----------



## independent minded

depotoo said:


> What a great  story!  My sister and her first husband had an african gray.  He had him before they got married.  He was a great bird, and what a talker!  He picked up a few things they wish he hadn't!  Haha!
> 
> You will have a lifetime  companion more than likely.  Enjoy!



Thank you very much, depotoo!  

I already feel I like I do have my pet Congo African Grey Parrot, Azia, as a lifetime companion.  I love her and am enjoying the heck out of her!  I'd miss her terribly if I didn't have her around.  Aziza talks, too, plus she whistles, chirps, beeps, (and hoots when she's demanding attention!), plus she imitates the sound of the timer, the microwave oven, my touchtone telephone, and the sound of a bus or a truck backing up....*beautifully!*


----------



## depotoo

They used to bring theirs to my parents parties as he was a great entertainer.   When the phone rang he would say "hello".  If someone knocked on the door he would say "come in".    And certain songs he just loved and would dance and dance!  You will be shocked after a couple of more years what yours will be saying.
I love the name Aziza.  
You will both give each other much happiness. 





independent minded said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great  story!  My sister and her first husband had an african gray.  He had him before they got married.  He was a great bird, and what a talker!  He picked up a few things they wish he hadn't!  Haha!
> 
> You will have a lifetime  companion more than likely.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, depotoo!
> 
> I already feel I like I do have my pet Congo African Grey Parrot, Azia, as a lifetime companion.  I love her and am enjoying the heck out of her!  I'd miss her terribly if I didn't have her around.  Aziza talks, too, plus she whistles, chirps, beeps, (and hoots when she's demanding attention!), plus she imitates the sound of the timer, the microwave oven, my touchtone telephone, and the sound of a bus or a truck backing up....*beautifully!*
Click to expand...


----------



## independent minded

depotoo said:


> They used to bring theirs to my parents parties as he was a great entertainer.   When the phone rang he would say "hello".  If someone knocked on the door he would say "come in".    And certain songs he just loved and would dance and dance!  You will be shocked after a couple of more years what yours will be saying.
> I love the name Aziza.
> You will both give each other much happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great  story!  My sister and her first husband had an african gray.  He had him before they got married.  He was a great bird, and what a talker!  He picked up a few things they wish he hadn't!  Haha!
> 
> You will have a lifetime  companion more than likely.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, depotoo!
> 
> I already feel I like I do have my pet Congo African Grey Parrot, Azia, as a lifetime companion.  I love her and am enjoying the heck out of her!  I'd miss her terribly if I didn't have her around.  Aziza talks, too, plus she whistles, chirps, beeps, (and hoots when she's demanding attention!), plus she imitates the sound of the timer, the microwave oven, my touchtone telephone, and the sound of a bus or a truck backing up....*beautifully!*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You will have a lifetime  companion more than likely.  Enjoy![/QUOTE]

Thank you very much, depotoo!

I already feel I like I do have my pet Congo African Grey Parrot, Azia, as a lifetime companion.  I love her and am enjoying the heck out of her!  I'd miss her terribly if I didn't have her around.  Aziza talks, too, plus she whistles, chirps, beeps, (and hoots when she's demanding attention!), plus she imitates the sound of the timer, the microwave oven, my touchtone telephone, and the sound of a bus or a truck backing up....*beautifully!*[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## independent minded

depotoo said:


> They used to bring theirs to my parents parties as he was a great entertainer.   When the phone rang he would say "hello".  If someone knocked on the door he would say "come in".    And certain songs he just loved and would dance and dance!  You will be shocked after a couple of more years what yours will be saying.
> I love the name Aziza.
> You will both give each other much happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great  story!  My sister and her first husband had an african gray.  He had him before they got married.  He was a great bird, and what a talker!  He picked up a few things they wish he hadn't!  Haha!
> 
> You will have a lifetime  companion more than likely.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, depotoo!
> 
> I already feel I like I do have my pet Congo African Grey Parrot, Azia, as a lifetime companion.  I love her and am enjoying the heck out of her!  I'd miss her terribly if I didn't have her around.  Aziza talks, too, plus she whistles, chirps, beeps, (and hoots when she's demanding attention!), plus she imitates the sound of the timer, the microwave oven, my touchtone telephone, and the sound of a bus or a truck backing up....*beautifully!*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You will have a lifetime  companion more than likely.  Enjoy![/QUOTE]

Thank you very much, depotoo!

I already feel I like I do have my pet Congo African Grey Parrot, Azia, as a lifetime companion.  I love her and am enjoying the heck out of her!  I'd miss her terribly if I didn't have her around.  Aziza talks, too, plus she whistles, chirps, beeps, (and hoots when she's demanding attention!), plus she imitates the sound of the timer, the microwave oven, my touchtone telephone, and the sound of a bus or a truck backing up....*beautifully!*[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## skye

independent minded

can you post a picture of beautiful Aziza?

I'd love to see her!


----------



## independent minded

independent minded said:


> You will have a lifetime companion more than likely. Enjoy!


[/QUOTE]

Your story about how your African Grey Parrot used to say "hello" when the phone rang and somebody answered it, or, say "come in" when the doorbell rang, is hilarious, depotee!!   Seriously....it's a riot!  Aziza has given me tons of joy and happiness since day one, to boot.  Sometimes, I sing a song from _West Side Story_ to her!


----------



## skye

can you post a photo of Aziza?

please???


----------



## independent minded

skye said:


> independent minded
> 
> can you post a picture of beautiful Aziza?
> 
> I'd love to see her!



I'll see what I can do, akya!


----------



## skye

independent minded said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> independent minded
> 
> can you post a picture of beautiful Aziza?
> 
> I'd love to see her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see what I can do, akya!
Click to expand...



Thank you Sir


----------



## independent minded

Here we go, aka!


----------



## skye

OMG!!!!  She is Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ^^^


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## independent minded

skye said:


> OMG!!!!  She is Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ^^^
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!



You're welcome, skye!   Glad you like the pictures of Aziza.


----------



## skye

independent minded said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!  She is Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ^^^
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, skye!   Glad you like the pictures of Aziza.
Click to expand...



 I love the color arrangement  of   her feathers ...the gray against the red! she is sweet!


----------



## independent minded

skye said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!  She is Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ^^^
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, skye!   Glad you like the pictures of Aziza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color arrangement  of   her feathers ...the gray against the red! she is sweet!
Click to expand...


Thank you very much again, skye.  She is a sweet bird, through and through.


----------



## Alex.

independent minded She is very beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## jon_berzerk

independent minded said:


> View attachment 74017 View attachment 74016 Here we go, aka!  View attachment 74016View attachment 74017 View attachment 74017View attachment 74017




thank you what a good looking bird


----------



## depotoo

Beautiful and she looks  so healthy!


----------



## independent minded

depotoo said:


> Beautiful and she looks  so healthy!



Thanks again, depotoo!


----------



## independent minded

skye said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> independent minded
> 
> can you post a picture of beautiful Aziza?
> 
> I'd love to see her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see what I can do, akya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sir
Click to expand...


You're welcome, Skye!  Btw, I'm a woman.


----------



## independent minded

Alex. said:


> independent minded She is very beautiful! Good luck!



Thank you, Alex!


----------



## skye

independent minded said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> independent minded
> 
> can you post a picture of beautiful Aziza?
> 
> I'd love to see her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see what I can do, akya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome, Skye!  Btw, I'm a woman.
Click to expand...



  Well. thank you Ma'am !!!


----------



## independent minded

jon_berzerk said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74017 View attachment 74016 Here we go, aka!  View attachment 74016View attachment 74017 View attachment 74017View attachment 74017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you what a good looking bird
Click to expand...


You're welcome, jon_berzerk.  Glad you liked the pictures of Aziza!


----------



## independent minded

skye said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> independent minded
> 
> can you post a picture of beautiful Aziza?
> 
> I'd love to see her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see what I can do, akya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome, Skye!  Btw, I'm a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well. thank you Ma'am !!!
Click to expand...


You're welcome, Skye!


----------



## jon_berzerk

independent minded said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74017 View attachment 74016 Here we go, aka!  View attachment 74016View attachment 74017 View attachment 74017View attachment 74017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you what a good looking bird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome, jon_berzerk.  Glad you liked the pictures of Aziza!
Click to expand...



i certainly did 

hope you post more in the future


----------



## independent minded

jon_berzerk said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74017 View attachment 74016 Here we go, aka!  View attachment 74016View attachment 74017 View attachment 74017View attachment 74017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you what a good looking bird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome, jon_berzerk.  Glad you liked the pictures of Aziza!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i certainly did
> 
> hope you post more in the future
Click to expand...


Thank you, jonberzerk!  I plan on posting more here in the future.


----------

